# Herpetology job vacancies at Durrell/Jersey Zoo



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Hiya all, 

Do you or someone you know fit the bill? Anyone interested is welcome to PM me with specific questions about living in Jersey, the Dept., the type of work involved etc and I will try to help where possible 

KEEPER HERPETOLOGY DEPARTMENT | Durrell Wildlife Conservation Trust

TEMPORARY KEEPER HERPETOLOGY DEPARTMENT (6 months contract) | Durrell Wildlife Conservation Trust

It's always worth applying even if you don't think you tick all of the boxes, you can't win the lottery unless you buy a ticket 
Cheers
Lotte***


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

Silly question but by first degree does that mean a 1st class degree?


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

I suspect they mean a Bachelors degree, and not a 1st class bachelors (however, I suspect it may help).

Out of interest Lotte, Do know now the basic remuneration package for these positions?

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

GlasgowGecko said:


> I suspect they mean a Bachelors degree, and not a 1st class bachelors (however, I suspect it may help).
> 
> Out of interest Lotte, Do know now the basic remuneration package for these positions?
> 
> ...


...also, does it come with accommodation as do a lot of zoo jobs? I find it hard to image how you'd live somewhere as expensive as Jersey on a standard zookeepers wages! No, don't tell me, they do if for the job satisfaction not for the money! Job satisfaction doesn't pay the rent and feed the kids unfortunately.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Matt Harris said:


> ...also, does it come with accommodation as do a lot of zoo jobs? I find it hard to image how you'd live somewhere as expensive as Jersey on a standard zookeepers wages! No, don't tell me, they do if for the job satisfaction not for the money! Job satisfaction doesn't pay the rent and feed the kids unfortunately.


I'm sure a standard of living is achievable. Seven-something million people in the boroughs of London, I doubt they're all Sir Alan Sugars!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Matt Harris said:


> ...also, does it come with accommodation as do a lot of zoo jobs? I find it hard to image how you'd live somewhere as expensive as Jersey on a standard zookeepers wages! No, don't tell me, they do if for the job satisfaction not for the money! Job satisfaction doesn't pay the rent and feed the kids unfortunately.


:lol2: Easy tiger!


I asked about the ideal "first degree" and as you might logically expect, it means a bachelors degree rather than only the very cream of the academic crop!!! 

I can tell you that my starting salary was 14k + a 3k housing subsidy p/a. I would imagine the permanent position will be very similar but I have no idea for the 6 month temporary contract (you might assume 7k with no housing subsidy, so you have something to go on...)

Accomodation is not provided, although I can certainly give anyone who is interested in depth information about moving to Jersey, living costs, rent costs and accomodation standards. I can recommend a few places to stay for a temp keeper or while a perm keeper finds their feet. I went through the process myself 3 years ago and it wasn't difficult or poverty stricken 

Matt, the jobs are a gift of an entry level keeper position, with lower requirements than might usually be asked, for the majority of people looking for a lead into conservation jobs, this really will be a case of experience and opportunity over financial comfort 

Anyone is welcome to PM me for more specific details 
Cheers
Lotte***


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

This looks like an amazing opportunity, I wish that I was 2.5 years further through my degree! How often do these opportunities arise in Jersey Lotte? I would like to spend some time working abroad and in conservation projects after I graduate but long term I think that working in a zoo holds great appeal for me. 

Good luck finding the right applicant, unfortunately for me I'm just not ready yet!!


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

ummmm I'm not happy now I have no qualifications but i know how to look after herps? Lol I hate still being in college sometimes especially when your job shows up lifes just not fair =(


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Alfonzo said:


> This looks like an amazing opportunity, I wish that I was 2.5 years further through my degree! How often do these opportunities arise in Jersey Lotte? I would like to spend some time working abroad and in conservation projects after I graduate but long term I think that working in a zoo holds great appeal for me.
> 
> Good luck finding the right applicant, unfortunately for me I'm just not ready yet!!


I'm afraid to say entry level keeper jobs like this are exceptionally rare (in most UK Zoo's etc and very much true here). Generally these jobs go to someone already known to the organisation, by having volunteered, done a studentship, worked with someone employed here in another situation, been involved in our overseas work, assisted in research etc etc etc. Such is the catch 22 nature of getting into this kind of work!


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

whats a studentship?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Studentships are extended work experience as described here 

Durrell Wildlife Conservation Trust | Get Involved | Recruitment | Work Experience


----------



## Circe (Dec 31, 2008)

Woh! I dreamed of just this job, at that zoo; for years when I was a kid. There's a wee bit of envy for whoever gets it. :2thumb:


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> Studentships are extended work experience as described here
> 
> Durrell Wildlife Conservation Trust | Get Involved | Recruitment | Work Experience


 
Can studentships be area specific? If someone wanted to specifically be involved in the herpetology side of things for example, can that be applied for? And is accomodation available locally at a rate that a student is likely to be able to afford?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Alfonzo said:


> Can studentships be area specific? If someone wanted to specifically be involved in the herpetology side of things for example, can that be applied for? And is accomodation available locally at a rate that a student is likely to be able to afford?


Generally people specify a particular interest, a lot of people show up and do a bit in another dept. until there is a gap where they'd prefer. If it was me though, I'd simply apply for Herps only and say you were willing to wait however long it might be for a gap 

Accomodation is available either in the Zoo facility, it was 70p/w when I stayed three years ago, otherwise there are places nearby at 50-70 ish p/w.


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

So if i wanted a job there I'd have to go to uni =( I hate Universities it's like a primal fear....


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I did a 6 week placement many years ago as part of my degree. I asked for herpetology, I was given 3 weeks on one section, then another 3 on reptiles. Fortunately after 1 day I was told that I could have the full 6 weeks in the reptile centre! I had a great time there, the staff were friendly and helpful, I had the opportunity to work with some very rare species and learnt a lot. As a bonus, I was asked if I wanted to do a 6 month period to cover one of the staff who was off on research, but sadly as it wasn't paid I couldn't take up the offer. When I was there, the zoo sent a list of locals who have spare rooms that they rent to students working at the zoo. I can't remember how much it was, but it wasn't expensive. As a bonus, my university paid a very generous contribution towards my costs.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Only two days left to apply for the Temporary position!


----------



## pocket (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi, did any one else on here apply apart from me? Im sure there are loads of applicants. 

A quick question to Saedcantas. Without a degree but 2 years at college studying animal management and 4 months volunteer work within a well known reptile park in South Africa would it be a straight away NO because of the lack of a degree or do I have a chance?

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Hiya pocket, 

The wording of the job ad holds the clues, the word "ideal" is applied to a degree, meaning that it is not a strict requirement


----------



## pocket (Mar 5, 2010)

Ah yes, that is a very good point. May have a chance yet :2thumb:

Any chance you would be able to give me a list of reptiles at Durrell as I cant find one on the website?

Thanks Saedcantas.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

pocket said:


> Hi, did any one else on here apply apart from me? Im sure there are loads of applicants.


I also applied so ive got competition i see :Na_Na_Na_Na:. All the best to those who applied.


----------

